# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Time-lapse Montipora... uma espécie de homenagem à Montipora...

## Artur Fonseca

Um videozinho que encontrei no nano-reef.com sobre a evolução temporal das Montipora...

o clip curto...
Montipora on Vimeo

e a versão extendida do piqueno filme...
Montipora (long version) on Vimeo

Autoria: Time-lapse Montipora - Nano-Reef.com Forums

o rapaz até tem jeito...

cá para mim o autor, norte-americano, num churrasco com a vizinhança, deu-lhe na cabeça uma ideia... deixa cá fazer uma pikena homenagem às minhas Montiporas... e pediu aos vizinhos George (Lucas) para emprestar a maquinaria e dar uma ajuda na produção vídeo... e ao vizinho Guy (Ritchie) para ajudá-lo com o som... e o resultado até que não ficou muito mau...

 :SbSourire2:

----------


## António Frazão

Muito engraçado!

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Ele tem outro vídeo muito bom no vimeo...

Corais do género zoantídeos e caulastreas, a alimentarem-se, fantástico...

Cnidarian Lifeforms on Vimeo

Parece que o homem trabalha para a National Geographic... tá explicado...  :SbSourire2:

----------

